# No Tricks, just Treats!



## WolfhillRPG (Oct 2, 2019)

No Tricks, just Treats!  50% off "The Sunken Temple of Chloren-Var" this month!
Why not scare up some fun with this 100 page horror themed adventure module.
At $3.00 its sure to be a hit with all your Ghouls and Goblins.
Happy Halloween from Wolfhill Entertainment








						The Sunken Temple of Chloren-Var - Wolfhill Entertainment | DriveThruRPG.com
					

The Sunken Temple of Chloren-Var -




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## WolfhillRPG (Oct 5, 2019)

Wolfhill Entertainment is getting feedback from our customers that they really appreciate the value of our products. Most are surprised at the volume of content and art for such a low price. The following image is a low resolution overview of “The Sunken Temple of Chloren-Var” module to show exactly what you are getting before you buy a Wolfhill product. Like the title says, “No Tricks, just Treats”.


----------



## WolfhillRPG (Oct 12, 2019)

Better than Ravenloft?  for $3.00, you can decide!


----------



## WolfhillRPG (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## WolfhillRPG (Oct 18, 2019)

Now with even deeper price cuts thanks to a Drivethrurpg promo.
*ONLY $2.25*


----------



## WolfhillRPG (Oct 23, 2019)

Just one more weekend before Halloween to run this spooky module


----------

